# New to FreeBSD ~one my jails is binding to lo0 insted of the defined bce0



## rvtc (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey folks, 

I am new to FreeBSD, have enough linux background to manage, primary sysadmin on leave.  

We had a power outage and our UPS failed so the FreeBSD host shutdown ungracefully.  Turned on host. 

I have four jails running on this machine.  Only one of them is not functioning.  

in rc.conf the ip definitions

```
# subversion jail
ifconfig_bce0_alias0="inet 192.168.7.12  netmask 255.255.255.255"
# mailman jail
ifconfig_bce0_alias1="inet 192.168.7.13  netmask 255.255.255.255"
# ftp jail
ifconfig_bce0_alias2="inet 192.168.7.84  netmask 255.255.255.255"
# intranet.virtc.com
#ifconfig_bce0_alias6="inet 192.168.7.15  netmask 255.255.255.255"
#
# cms.virtc.com
ifconfig_bce0_alias7="inet 192.168.7.5  netmask 255.255.255.255"
```
The Subversion jail is binding the ip to lo0 insted of bce0. All the other jails are operating under normal conditions. 

Any ideas to fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't use aliases. It's easier to use the jail_* directives for that.

An example of one of my jails:

```
jail_enable="YES"
jail_list="internetz"
jail_internetz_rootdir="/jail/j1/"
jail_internetz_hostname="internetz.dicelan.home"
jail_internetz_flags="-l -U root -n internetz"
jail_internetz_ip="192.168.1.191,2001:xxx:yyyy::191"
jail_internetz_interface="re0"
jail_internetz_mount_enable="YES"
jail_internetz_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_internetz_devfs_rules="jail"
```

Note the jail_*_interface and jail_*_ip, the alias will be bound to the interface when the jail starts and removed when it's stopped. Also note that my jail is bound to an IPv4 _and_ an IPv6 address.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 1, 2011)

Agree with SirDice, but say if you're using ezjail and not building the jails from the scratch, you'd still have to use the aliases. Try to remove the IP alias on the loO and alias it against the bce0 manually. See if it works.


```
# ifconfig lo0 inet 192.168.7.12 -alias
# ifconfig bce0 inet 192.168.7.12 alias
```


----------

